# Fish Room In The Making



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

So about a year ago I told my parents I wanted to get my brothers room and use it as a fish room when he moved out.
Fast forward a year and just two weeks ago two days after the passing of both my childhood dogs, Nibbles and Ruby, and a week before I lost my feline baby, George, I moved my brother out, scrubbed his room, and painted it to make it my own.
Before:

















Night before we painted









Morning we started painting

















Later on in the day








I'm five foot two, being on that ladder alone was terrifying

















Tanks being moved








































That night

















This morning
























Some closeups of the fish/babies








Toffee
















Joey

And introducing baby Finley Oak

















More pictures to come as I get stands and update everything.
Sorry some of the pictures are so big.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

nice, and cute pup


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I love the new color of the walls


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

majerah1 said:


> I love the new color of the walls


Thanks. I think It's blue, some people say it's green.
:fish10:


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol. some pics it's green, some pics it's blue!! 

You were not kidding, you needs some stands! Lucky, since the windows go down almost to the floor, it looks just fine! 

I think you have room for some more tanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

FishFlow said:


> Light blue to me!
> 
> You were not kidding, you needs some stands! Lucky, since the windows go down almost to the floor, it looks just fine!
> 
> I think you have room for some more tanks!! :biggrin:


I want another 75, some 40b's... :grin2:
My 75 is turtle and like four fish... five fish.. I want a 75 heavily planted tank soooo so so so so badly.
I wanted to stack my tens and 2.5's, stack 75's, get another 40b and another 29 and stack them.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I like the room the way it was before.


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

big b said:


> I like the room the way it was before.


Good for you.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

That hurt my feelings . Boohoo, boohoo. Jk. I haven't found the tub yet, I have sooo many book marks. I think it will be easier if I just google it.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

It took me 13 minutes to look through all of my book marks, it took me 1 minute to google it and find it :/. I wasted so much time. So anyway, here it is. http://www.amazon.com/Tuff-Stuff-Products-KMT85-85-Gallon/dp/B000OWFALS


----------



## BabyNemo (Jul 22, 2014)

big b said:


> It took me 13 minutes to look through all of my book marks, it took me 1 minute to google it and find it :/. I wasted so much time. So anyway, here it is. http://www.amazon.com/Tuff-Stuff-Products-KMT85-85-Gallon/dp/B000OWFALS


That's actually perfect.


----------

